# BTC DIP BUY NOW OR GET REKT



## Truemaxxer (May 9, 2020)

I am in long at 8300-8500. 

Get rich or die trying..

But obviously no financial advice and in the end it doesnt really matter if you bought for 8k or 10k since its going past 6 digits next year IMHO.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 9, 2020)

Sir I don’t have any money


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 9, 2020)

How the fuck do I buy it I have $800 to my name help


----------



## italian2001 (May 9, 2020)

You really care about losing your money don't you


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 9, 2020)

Do you think it will drop further to around 6k after the halving? I’m going to buy it, it’s definitely going up to at least 15k but I’m waiting for a cheaper price still


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> I am in long at 8300-8500.
> 
> Get rich or die trying..
> 
> But obviously no financial advice and in the end it doesnt really matter if you bought for 8k or 10k since its going past 6 digits next year IMHO.



What website/app did you use to buy entire bitcoin at once?


----------



## elfmaxx (May 9, 2020)

*BTC DIP BUY NOW OR GET REKT*


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 9, 2020)

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Incoming (May 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Shut the fuck up


the mental game


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 10, 2020)

Subhuman Philtrum said:


> Do you think it will drop further to around 6k after the halving? I’m going to buy it, it’s definitely going up to at least 15k but I’m waiting for a cheaper price still


dont know tbh just use a stop loss



elfmaxx said:


> *BTC DIP BUY NOW OR GET REKT*



Just listen to this retard scammer you little faggot.. 
I wouldnt wonder if he himself is buying right know. But hey he made his money of fools like you.



Goblin said:


> Shut the fuck up


keep barking you disgusting pig... 
You will get your asshole raped for some bread after your worthless fiat is going to reach its true value(ZERO)..

kys faggot.


And to all who asked where i buy 
Bitpanda or just directly from Binance.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> dont know tbh just use a stop loss
> 
> 
> Just listen to this retard scammer you little faggot..
> ...


Double digit iq confirmed
He's making a very legit point

Get dumped on greycel, this shit is going back to 6000


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> keep barking you disgusting pig...
> You will get your asshole raped for some bread after your worthless fiat is going to reach its true value(ZERO)..
> 
> kys faggot.
> ...


Actually shut the fuck up


----------



## bonesoverblood (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> I am in long at 8300-8500.
> 
> Get rich or die trying..
> 
> But obviously no financial advice and in the end it doesnt really matter if you bought for 8k or 10k since its going past 6 digits next year IMHO.





Truemaxxer said:


> I am in long at 8300-8500.
> 
> Get rich or die trying..
> 
> But obviously no financial advice and in the end it doesnt really matter if you bought for 8k or 10k since its going past 6 digits next year IMHO.



Kinda low IQ since this is going below 5000


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 10, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Sir I don’t have any money


idk how most people are so young here but still got money to invest into shit like btc


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 10, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Double digit iq confirmed
> He's making a very legit point
> 
> Get dumped on greycel, this shit is going back to 6000





bonesoverblood said:


> Kinda low IQ since this is going below 5000





bonesoverblood said:


> Kinda low IQ since this is going below 5000




Are you this retarded to not be able to just use a stop loss? I do you stupid cucks.

And you faggots know that you also can make money when the market goes down right, so go ahead disgusting pigs.



Goblin said:


> Actually shut the fuck up


No i will fuck your mom and you will shut up and watch disgusting fin taking tranny. I know for a fact your tiny useless dick stopped working and your shit hair will fall out soon. Just kys already you miserable dipshit.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> No i will fuck your mom and you will shut up and watch disgusting fin taking tranny. I know for a fact your tiny useless dick stopped working and your shit hair will fall out soon. Just kys already you miserable dipshit.


My dick lives rent free in everyones head it seems, even random greycel


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 10, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> idk how most people are so young here but still got money to invest into shit like btc


Thank your parents.


----------



## je3oe (May 10, 2020)

Native said:


> How the fuck do I buy it I have $800 to my name help


litebitttt


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 10, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> What website/app did you use to buy entire bitcoin at once?


coinbase tbh


----------



## Davidjolski (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> I am in long at 8300-8500.
> 
> Get rich or die trying..
> 
> But obviously no financial advice and in the end it doesnt really matter if you bought for 8k or 10k since its going past 6 digits next year IMHO.


TOPKEK if you think 6 digits in the next year, no way in hell unless they start quantum mining, you'll get some pocket change at most if you're not investing millions


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 10, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> TOPKEK if you think 6 digits in the next year, no way in hell unless they start quantum mining, you'll get some pocket change at most if you're not investing millions



You dont consider the inflation which will greatly happen for 99% of the people after this corona mess.

Investing 1k now will get you to 5 digits next year in scha Allah. 

In terms of the forum you get from not even being able to afford a rhino to undergoing bimax with that money.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 10, 2020)

*He Bought?



*


----------



## TheMewingBBC (May 10, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> You dont consider the inflation which will greatly happen for 99% of the people after this corona mess.
> 
> Investing 1k now will get you to 5 digits next year in scha Allah.
> 
> In terms of the forum you get from not even being able to afford a rhino to undergoing bimax with that money.


Stupid and deadly ass optimism. What strong fundamentals do you have that guarantees bitcoin to 10x. Hyperinflation? At best what we’re experiencing now is inflation to a certain degree (weaker dollar) but nothing hyper. You asking them if they consider inflation but did you forget the deleveraging state that we were in before the feds rightfully took action to offset it. People keep consider the fed approach as a world ending attack rather than an economic defense as they do e in the past?

What concrete fundamentals do you have? Hoping for a sharp inflation event is speculation.


----------



## MrGlutton (May 10, 2020)

sigh, never knew BTC copers are still around in PSL forums


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 10, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Stupid and deadly ass optimism. What strong fundamentals do you have that guarantees bitcoin to 10x. Hyperinflation? At best what we’re experiencing now is inflation to a certain degree (weaker dollar) but nothing hyper. You asking them if they consider inflation but did you forget the deleveraging state that we were in before the feds rightfully took action to offset it. People keep consider the fed approach as a world ending attack rather than an economic defense as they do e in the past?
> 
> What concrete fundamentals do you have? Hoping for a sharp inflation event is speculation.


I never said the only factor is inflation, but we can speak about that: 

Banking bailouts have intensified and interest rates are plummeting into negative territory around the world. So the saver is screwed.All this will lead to more debt accumulation. Simply printing more money is the answer to the world’s central banks but it is totally unsustainable.

Safe heaven assets(which include BTC) are going to experience a massive rise


but how i said its not only inflation. 
And at the end it's all speculation


----------

